# If you had an extra $5000...



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

...would you buy one of these. They are 6-7 thousand everywhere else 

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/for/1707941031.html


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

If I had an extra $5,000 i'd take my wife out for coffee... I wouldn't buy one of those cats.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

No thank you. this thread should have a poll.


----------



## Colin475 (Apr 21, 2010)

Neat looking but I wouldn't pay more then $400 for a cat, that that I want a cat. Plus you would probably need a permit for one of those


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

the ad is gone, what exactly was it


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I was able to access it. They are selling African Serval kittens. They are large cats.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, i could think of other things to do with that kind of money. I just thought i would share this add, cause i wondered if everyone would be as shocked as i was to know the price for these cats.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

If I have money to throw away I'd buy it.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I can think of at least 125 other things I would rather spend my money on, but having one sure would be cool.


The African Serval (Leptailurus Serval) is a medium-sized wild spotted cat found in Sub-Saharan Africa. Inhabiting wetlands and grassy savannahs, they prey mainly on rodents, frogs, birds and other small animals. Servals are lithe, tall cats with tawny background coats and large black spots; very tall ears set close together on top of the head, long legs, and a moderately short "ringed" tail. They weigh between 25 and 50 pounds at maturity and average 20" at the shoulder.

They are extremely active and agile, (can easily leap 10 feet from a sitting position), and consequently, they require plenty of room to run and play, typically a specially constructed, fenced outdoor security enclosure. They are reputed to have a more outgoing personality than many wild cats, and bond strongly to their owners. They have been privately owned in the U.S. for years, and kept as pets in Africa for much longer than that.

They are typically not ideal house pets, largely due to permitting requirements, their size, vigorous energy, specialized dietary requirements, propensity for "marking" and generally less than perfect litter habits. Their lifespan is 20 years and they are not easily adaptable to environmental changes; therefore Serval ownership is a long-term commitment and not one to ever be approached casually.

Savannahs are very active, outgoing and intelligent cats with a keenly developed inquisitive nature. Somewhat "dog-like" in their behavior and devotion to their owners, they typically want to be the center of attention, are easily leash-trained using a "walking jacket" or harness, can be trained to play "fetch," adore heights, and may even enjoy bathing and swimming. At a young age, they can be easily socialized with other household pets, dogs included, and can be trusted with well-behaved children.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not spend that much on a cat...thats crazy!!!:0


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting... If I had the money (and the land-- these guys sound like a HUGE enclosure would be ideal), sure. They seem like interesting pets. But for now I'll jot it down on my pet pipe-dream list


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

id put 5G's on our car loan.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would use the $5000 to offset my student loan amount. Nice cats but definitely a long-term commitment. I like to know the vet that would do check-ups on a cat like that too (maybe Dr. David Huff).

Stuart


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have several acquaintances who breed dogs and cats... it's crazy how much money someone will pay for a cat or dog - i've spent $2000 at most... however, serval/savannah cats are rare so they go for a lot more.

of course, these are the same people who think i'm crazy for spending what I spend on my L46s or L273 given their size and "it's just fish"... i guess it's all relative 

if someone gave me $5000, i would probably do something "boring" with it - either contribute it to my early retirement or my son's future car fund  ok, so i would use some of it for more plecos from charles and more discus from april


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> i have several acquaintances who breed dogs and cats... it's crazy how much money someone will pay for a cat or dog - i've spent $2000 at most... however, serval/savannah cats are rare so they go for a lot more.


Yeah its nuts... as far as I'm concerned its getting to the point where price dictates quality, not the other way around. People see the price tag on some of these dogs and think 'oh it must be a champion!' I see the price tags on some of these dogs and think.... PUPPYMILL.

A friend on a different forum, his parents dropped a few grand on a yorkie basically as an affluence thing... A week after they take it home it seizes up and dies. After the lady GUARANTEED its health, shots, etc. The scariest thing is that I guess she didn't reimburse them so guess what they did: bought another puppy from the same breeder!!!


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

For that kind of cash I could renovate my sundeck and have some left over for another freshwater tank.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

$5000 is a fair price of african serval... I'd rather buy a bengal kitten, which the local price is about $1000... 

the problem is most vets "believe" african serval is different! they will charge you huge extra money for any health problem...


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a cat person, so I wouldn't. But if somebody really wants one, they would find a way to justify it. A couple of my friends actually flew 14 hours just to pick up a english bulldog. And from the time they got it, the only meat it ever ate was sirlion steak.


----------

